# NFL game mix



## cneo (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone know why NFL game mix doesn't show all games? For example, right now they have one view showing that an upcoming game later today, but there are other games being played rignt now that could be inserted in that box/view.


----------



## Solidgator (Nov 8, 2009)

+1

Is there anyway to change the channel that is shown in the individual windows? (Game mix HD specifically) Thanks in advance


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Jacksonville didn't sell out thus they can't show that game on the Mix channel.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

It is very rare that they won't show all games available....also rare that 8 games are being played at once. As bonscott stated, the Jax game is blacked out so that is why they can't show it on the mix channel. 

No, you can't pick which games are in the mix, but like I said its rare that you have 8 games being played at once...


J


----------



## KsBillsFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you highlight the game for that games audio? I have double play going on, so every time I try, it just changes channel. I never even get the yellow highlight around the first game box.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

I do not regularyly use the game mix channel, but today I noticed that when I highlighted the games on the game mix channel that were being broadcast on the local channels, and selected them, I would be taken to the RZC. Is this something new?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

KsBillsFan said:


> Can you highlight the game for that games audio? I have double play going on, so every time I try, it just changes channel. I never even get the yellow highlight around the first game box.


Yes, you can use the green button to change the sound. The words "English 1", "English 2", etc will appear as it changes the sound for the different windows.

If you have that problem again, try bringing up the guide and then exit from it. That usually restarts the interactive function, so the highlight will appear.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

cariera said:


> I do not regularyly use the game mix channel, but today I noticed that when I highlighted the games on the game mix channel that were being broadcast on the local channels, and selected them, I would be taken to the RZC. Is this something new?


Sounds new and improved. Usually it takes you to the NFLST channel with the blackout, which I hated. Wish it could take you to the local channel that is showing the game. Probably can't map it because there are so many different locals around the country.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> but like I said its rare that you have 8 games being played at once...


Only 2 weeks this season had 7 early games. The other 15 weeks have between 8 and 11 early games scheduled. So most weeks there isn't enough room on game mix for every game to be shown. The weeks 14 and 17 show 11 early games. Usually 1 game will be moved to afternoon for a maximum of 10 simultaneous games on sunday ticket.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Sounds new and improved. Usually it takes you to the NFLST channel with the blackout, which I hated. Wish it could take you to the local channel that is showing the game. Probably can't map it because there are so many different locals around the country.


The GameSearch function will find the game on your local channel, then ask if you want to tune to it.

J


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RACJ2 said:


> Sounds new and improved. Usually it takes you to the NFLST channel with the blackout, which I hated. Wish it could take you to the local channel that is showing the game. Probably can't map it because there are so many different locals around the country.


I didn't try it today, but in weeks past when I selected a game from the mix channel that was on a local channel, it would take me to my local channel (the satellite one), either CBS or Fox.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Sounds new and improved. Usually it takes you to the NFLST channel with the blackout, which I hated. Wish it could take you to the local channel that is showing the game. Probably can't map it because there are so many different locals around the country.


Probably not as some people have OTA for locals anyway.


----------



## BGreen965 (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish at 4 oclock ET it would reset and only show 4 games but make them bigger. There's a lot of wasted space on the screen during the late games and I don't need to see the red zone channel when I can already see all the games available.


----------

